# Data Issues



## ml3000 (Jun 29, 2012)

The last OTA didnt help at all so I am looking to root and put a custom ROM on my wifes Bionic. Has there been any radios released for the bionic or any fixes for the constant data dropping that the phone does? Thanks!


----------



## dlamber7 (Jul 18, 2011)

The ics leaks have been the best thing to happen to this device, check out the links on flashing it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sparky697 (Dec 14, 2011)

Agreed. I've been on .2233 for a week and it's been fantastic! Not even gonna bother with the newer leak until there is an official.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

sparky697 said:


> Agreed. I've been on .2233 for a week and it's been fantastic! Not even gonna bother with the newer leak until there is an official.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


I second this! From what I have heard from other people, and my personal experience, the .2233 leak is the best one to use. It really makes the bionic a whole new phone! And if you are stock 905 all you have to do is download it to your sd card, boot the phone into stock recovery and select "choose update.zip from sd", then flash that. All user data is saved, and there is no need to root in order to complete the update.

If you do want root, the leaks can be rooted with the "razrs edge" root tool after the update. Data has been completely solid for my bionic after getting on the leak, better than it's ever been. And moto has done pretty good with their stock ics/blur experience.

Sent from my Xoomin Unicorn


----------



## surgio (Oct 13, 2011)

sparky697 said:


> Agreed. I've been on .2233 for a week and it's been fantastic! Not even gonna bother with the newer leak until there is an official.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Looking for some help!

I am not familiar with this device and current development, so don't shoot me.









Trying to help out a bud of mine, his 4G shows connected but keeps getting this message about no Internet connection.

So... he is stock.. where is this leaked file I can update his phone with...

Any help much appreciated

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus with JB V7 using RootzWiki


----------

